# Graco Pro 210ES sprayer vs. Graco 490



## bradleyheathhays (Jul 20, 2018)

I'm brand new to commercial painting and weighing what sprayer to invest in. I've already bought the 210ES (still in the box) but someone recently suggested upgrading to the 490 w/ digital readout. I def like the idea of a digital readout...would certainly help a new guy like me with reproducing consistency, as I really don't have a 'feel' for things yet.


But does this Graco 490 sprayer otherwise justify the extra $500 over the 210ES? What other options does the 490 have over the 210?


Also, what other sprayer would you suggest that might be less expensive than the 490 but still has a digital readout?


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

If you are going to pursue commercial painting you are going to need a pump bigger than any of the ones you mention. The 490 may be a good little, key word little, pump but it cant keep up on projects where you need bigger tips and more hose.The other pump you should take and get your money back. That is a disposal pump and won't serve you well in the long run. Budget is always a concern but you are going on the cheap and will have many problems with poor quality equipment. Do you have credit? If not talk to a paint store and see about getting an account and get the pump that will serve you best, meaning bigger.


----------



## dwallon60 (Apr 22, 2018)

I don't really disagree for the long run, but the 490 would be a great starter pump. As far as the 210ES, just don't. There is a reason that the stats are comparable but the 490 is $500 more. Internally they are hardened steel rather than stainless and they also have a cheap motor. They are designed to be pumps for retail.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

I mentioned the 490 as a minimum. Its a great pump for someone just starting out and will take most of what you throw at it. This pump will pay for its self in short order so if you find your self wanting something bigger keep it as a backup, use it for solvent only, or sell it.


As for what features it has over a 210ES. As mentioned 210es is hardware store version of the 390. Cheaply made all around. The 490 has a bigger and brushless motor larger pump = more GPM, comes with a better gun, better pressure regulation, digital read out etc etc...


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

Yea not for nothing but you need something beefy for most commercial work. Being able to spray block filler, spray exterior waterproofing, spraying non stop miles of sheetrock partition walls, spraying dryfall for open ceilings and metal truss, spraying precast exterior walls like you'll find at outlet stores and large box/strip malls. 

Not that residential isn't similar in coatings in some respects, but the sheer volume that passes through a pump on commercial work is often the thing. You don't need that small pump screaming for 8-10 hours a day while a larger pump will just chug along.

Ymmv


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

This is what a commercial rig looks like. The best ones are typically hydraulic in nature.










*As far as the 490*. 

Check out the 495 or even the AAA 595. Of course money depending, but I know when I bought my 490 it was around $1,500 (ish). So for a little more or just some negotiating you could probably pickup the 495 for close. It's marginally better, but the NEW graco machines are great. 



I'm actually thinking of selling my 490 in order to get a new pump because the electronics and pumps are such that they now keep track of PSI and keep a tighter/smaller band with the PSI which is important when spraying more fine finish type of work. 



A low-boy is a great model too for easy transport. "Commercial" work can be classified under maintenance and smaller "commercial" buildings such as offices, etc. Commercial doesn't necessarily have to mean a 40,000 sqft facility or a Walmart, that too is classified as "commercial". 



Maybe let us know what type of product you plan on running through it and the situation in which it will be used. 



I buy my machines based individually. A trim machine, an oil rig, a fine finish machine, a multi-purpose machine, etc. etc. It.....all depends.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Depends on what type of commercial you are pursuing. Most New construction will not have power so a gas rig will be the best bet. Tenant improvement you may have power and at least a 695 if the goal is one line, block fill or dryfall on occasion.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

I used to be a proponent of highboys. At some point, I came to the realization that I could instead attach a tremendous length of hose.

Don't buy the cheap ES stuff. A good pump properly sized will pay for itself very quickly.


----------



## PaPainter724 (Apr 22, 2016)

So, it kind of depends on the scope of work you're going after. For about 60 percent of commercial jobs a 490 will be just fine. (The 210 is maybe a 3-4 house sprayer then headed for the trash heap). However, if you plan on shooting block filler or really heavy industrial paints like macropoxy or High solids you're going to need to spend a few grand. I personally swear by the Titan Impact 740 for 95 percent of our work. It will spray nearly anything you can throw at it for a bit less than the graco
equivalent


----------



## handymann (Aug 8, 2018)

What about the 395 model? Ive also heard that attaching a digital readout isnt difficult and it seems like a great sprayer


----------



## ConroePainting (Dec 2, 2020)

woodcoyote said:


> This is what a commercial rig looks like. The best ones are typically hydraulic in nature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know this is an old thread... BUT: What rigs would you recommend for 1. A Trim Rig, 2. An Oil Rig, 3. A Fine Finish Machine, 4. Multipurpose (Residential Exteriors in my case)?


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

I have two Titan 840s and there are days I wish I had gone for a bigger pump. I can't imagine trying to work with a 390 or 490.

As for doing a bunch of different things: my Titan 840 can do all four of those, the only annoying part is dealing with cleaning from oil to water, etc. If you spray a ton of oil, a second pump would be worthwhile, but if it's once in a blue moon, I'd just suck it up and clean the existing pump.


----------



## Shovelhead (Oct 22, 2021)

PaPainter724 said:


> So, it kind of depends on the scope of work you're going after. For about 60 percent of commercial jobs a 490 will be just fine. (The 210 is maybe a 3-4 house sprayer then headed for the trash heap). However, if you plan on shooting block filler or really heavy industrial paints like macropoxy or High solids you're going to need to spend a few grand. I personally swear by the Titan Impact 740 for 95 percent of our work. It will spray nearly anything you can throw at it for a bit less than the graco
> equivalent


I have used a 210 professionally and it is not a 3 o4 use sprayer ready for the trash. I would go with one rated at the most gallons per year if one is continually spraying all day everyday but the 210 is rated at 1500 gallons annually. Anything below the 210 would be worthy of your description. Anything with a lessor pump is unlikely to be of much use and will soon need replacing. Next machine I buy will be 495 or up, but the 210 is a good start if one is new to pumps.


----------

